# Bailey and Buddy meet a new friend...and other pictures :)



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

My dogs had a sleepover at my mom's house last night as I was away for work overnight and my husband leaves so early in the morning. So I went to retrieve them after the gym tonight... and got some pictures while I was there. She had Sadie too so I got a shot of all of them together  










My brother was at my mom's house too and showed me the newly created "turtle bedroom" at her house. Even though my brother doesn't live at home anymore, I guess he moves around enough to want his turtles to have a bit more of a stable home, so he has set them up in one of the spare bedrooms at my moms. Bailey and Buddy were very interested in the turtles!! (All of these pictures were taken with my phone so excuse the blurriness!)


















































































While I was there my sister arrived as well to pick up Sadie! It's just one big "Doggie Inn" at my mom's house!










Cuties Buddy and Sadie!










Once we got back to our house, the girls acted as if they hadn't been here in ages!










Happy Burg 









And Bay...









Bay getting brushed out, as she was 100% covered in Buddy-slobber 










It's pure torture for her, if you couldn't tell...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy Muscles, Batman!! Wow Melissa your hubby is buff!

And um.. the dogs are awesome and cute as always LOL I'm so glad to see an update on them! I hate that you are so busy now and we never get to talk!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

HAHAHA Mar - why am I not surprised that is the only thing you comment on!! I know I hate being so busy all of the time too - but actually I msged you on FB the other night and got no response!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute pictures Melissa


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

*Laura* said:


> Cute pictures Melissa


Thanks mom! I hope your wine tasting is going well!! I also hope your boss isn't seeing you playing on your phone all night


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Holy Muscles, Batman!! Wow Melissa your hubby is buff!
> 
> And um.. the dogs are awesome and cute as always LOL I'm so glad to see an update on them! I hate that you are so busy now and we never get to talk!!


 
I was going to say the same thing!!!! He must be hitting the gym big time!!!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ha ha ha! 

On Pic 4--it looks like the turtle is saying "you wanna piece of me?"

and then on 7, it looks like Buddy (I think that one is Buddy) is saying neh neh neh neh boo boo--you're in a cage and I'm not! LOL. 

Great pics. Beautiful dogs. I honestly didn't pay attention to your hubby's muscles, but since it was brought up, yep, he's got "guns". LMAO.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL you guys are too much! Yes he works out but mostly he is just very careful to only eat really healthy foods! I actually work out more than he does...and well... I don't quite look like that. 

The turtle was so cute, I'm sure Bailey is going to have a new favourite room at my moms...I don't even know if she'd been in that room before. We'll have to keep the door closed so the dogs don't have the opportunity to join forces and plot a way to kidnap the poor creature


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! I especially love the last one! Torture indeed!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> HAHAHA Mar - why am I not surprised that is the only thing you comment on!! I know I hate being so busy all of the time too - but actually I msged you on FB the other night and got no response!!



Because you know me well!! LOL

UGH, my Facebook has been acting so weird lately! I haven't been able to see my profile for the last 24+ hours, it's ridiculous it just doesn't load! Sorry I missed you


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Great pictures 

Slight ramble...but - - The turtles reminded me of a show I watched (link below). The man had over a thousand turtles, a few of which were no longer in the wild, and had to rehome them in order to take care of himself better. 

The Chances of the World Changing | POV | PBS


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great shots! Curious George and Georgetta LOL


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice pics...and pecs.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great photos..


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

hubbub said:


> Great pictures
> 
> Slight ramble...but - - The turtles reminded me of a show I watched (link below). The man had over a thousand turtles, a few of which were no longer in the wild, and had to rehome them in order to take care of himself better.
> 
> The Chances of the World Changing | POV | PBS


Omg a thousand turtles??? They are cute but I always think of how many germs they have on them (thanks mom!)... I'm actually surprised she took them into her house. Why is that mom?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

It's okay DD. I like turtles


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

*Laura* said:


> It's okay DD. I like turtles


Oh I see... You just had to instill a reasonable amount of fear in me for my own safety??


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What dogs? Once I got to the end of the pictures, I'd forgotten about the dogs? 

Seriously, you have a terrific MOM!!!! Great pictures!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures! Dogs look great, husband looks great and love the turtles!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I was going to say the same thing!!!! He must be hitting the gym big time!!!!


All I can say is "WOW!!" 

Now, does he have any brothers? Or cousins? Or 2nd or 3rd cousins twice removed? Just kidding!....kinda!  :uhoh:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We had a funny episode with a turtle a few years ago when Daisy was still alive:

A friend came to pick me up to go out to lunch. I noticed Andy and Daisy had their noses pointed at the fence next to a paved parking area in back of the house. Every half minute their heads would jump back. I went to investigate. There was a large snapping turtle shooting it's head 8" through the fence, which caused Andy and Daisy to jump back. Then their heads would shoot towards the turtle.

I took it around in the field around the house (and in back) and joked to my friend "I'll bet Daisy tells that turtle 'you want a piece of ME, turtle!?' ". Came back from lunch a couple hours later and the turtle had walked all the way back from the field, around the house, and all three were back at the fence playing 'shoot necks towards each other'. LOL. I took the snapping turtle out to the lake.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

missmarstar said:


> Holy Muscles, Batman!! Wow Melissa your hubby is buff!


Literally what I was going to write, too. Hilarious.

And, of course, cute pups.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

He must be from a good breeder. Did you check his clearances?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Great shots of your pups...but come on now, didn't one of them try to get in and give that turtle a little lick?
And you husband...I used to be in that kind of shape...at least in some of my better dreams.

Pete


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

mm03gn said:


> Omg a thousand turtles??? They are cute but I always think of how many germs they have on them


It was really sad - he was trying to help, but it quickly took over his life. His entire apt was full of aquariums with elaborate filtering systems. I think he lost the apt and then moved them to a warehouse setting, but he was homeless at that point. I like turtles - some are friendlier than others. (Better stop now before I sound like a crazy turtle lady!)



dborgers said:


> There was a large snapping turtle shooting it's head 8" through the fence, which caused Andy and Daisy to jump back. Then their heads would shoot towards the turtle.
> 
> I took it around in the field around the house (and in back) and joked to my friend "I'll bet Daisy tells that turtle 'you want a piece of ME, turtle!?' ". Came back from lunch a couple hours later and the turtle had walked all the way back from the field, around the house, and all three were back at the fence playing 'shoot necks towards each other'. LOL. I took the snapping turtle out to the lake.


Snapping turtles are so strange looking and when you pick them up they put out that "lovely" odor. I stopped to move one out of the road on the way to work one day and, even though I used towels, it smelled like I still had that guy with me all day! 
:--sitnky:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

The turtle in the other tank is a snapping turtle. Will have to get a pic of that one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pitures, the dogs all look great and so happy! 

Quite the turtle collection your brother has.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fantastic pitures, the dogs all look great and so happy!
> 
> Quite the turtle collection your brother has.


Correction: quite the collection my MOM has now


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Correction: quite the collection my MOM has now


You're so right, my mistake.

Interesting crew your mom has there.


----------

